# JF 2008 Firebird T/A Concept.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm getting ready to tackle a pet project of mine, converting the AMT '06 Camaro into an '08 Trans Am and was wondering how many others used the Jimmy Flintstone resin body in theirs. Also, if anyone knows of a waterslide release of the Screaming Chicken decal for the hood, that would be great. I experimented using dry transfering to decal film and sealing it but it crasked on my test subject pretty badly. I'd hate to have to buy a complete kit like the Revell '91 TA just for the hood decal....but the wheels and tires might go well with the '08 project.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Pete, I've been working on one for a friend for 3 years now. 
I absolutely hate it and it makes it that much harder for me to work on. I believe my friend got a bad body. It was a bit warped, enough that I didn't see it. 
Once I got it on the AMT chassis it reared its ugly head. Lots of dremel use on this project.
I am to the point where I'm going to just give it back to my friend and let him deal with it. I've seen some built with no problems. Mine on the other hand I have never taken so much material off the body or chassis so the thing would fit together.

I also thought I would make it easy on myself and leave out the engine. I epoxied the hood shut. 
The decals are Fred Cady from the 69 Trans Am, as my friend wanted it this way.
You can get some great screaming decals designed for the 73-76 Trans Am as well as 77/78 S/E eagle from Kieth Marks. 
Check out his decals HERE
I've used his decals on a couple of projects and they are excellent. They are thin so you have to take your time and be patient with them but the pay off is on the money.

Here are a few shots of the concept T/A I am working on:



















You can view more of the car at MY FOTKI

Chris


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw that car when I was doing an image search through Google, it's so smooth it almost looks like a diecast. I've seen a number of different versions of the kits made for the NG Camaro, some have the 1970 nose on them and I'm thinking of Revell '70 kit and just grafting the nose onto the '06 body. 










But I like the Ram Air hood from the Flintstone car, so it's a toss up. One of the interesting nose concepts was this one:










I'm not sure how close that is to the Flintstone body but it's sort of the graduation from the '70 T/A's look. I've been a plastic modeler for most of my life and just got back into it after being gone for about 10 years, this is one of those projects I've been considering since the NG Camaro's came out a few years ago. Thanks for the input, I'm going to keep the research going for about another week before I start buying parts.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Pete, if you want the decal from the '91 T/A, just let me know - I won't be using it on mine, so you're welcome to it.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Spencer, right now this is a drawing board deal, if I decide in a week to get it on I'll shoot you a PM. Right now I'm also eyeing doing another R&D Unique '32 lowboy using their Duce Stage IIIC kit and a JF body. I did one maybe 15 or 16 years ago that did well on the contest circuit, it's something that I can take some time doing right again. I don't have much in the way of a junk yard but I think I can cobble enough of it together to make it look OK.


----------

